#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  scroll bar vertically in pverpoint

## hudson andrew

Hi all,

I am very new to PPT , is there a way we can insert scroll bar to scroll data in a PPT .

Here my challenge , I want to present historical data too in a slide we are limited to show till certain date , however if there is a way we can show complete data inserting scroll bar . attached the example attached . appreciate if some one if they can share some thoughts on how do I defend this challenge .

and I will input data every month.

   oops !!! seems I cant attach PPTX files.

----------


## hudson andrew

I can only share this ..I am sorry

----------


## AliGW

Google is your friend.  :Smilie: 

https://www.google.co.uk/#q=vertical...t+presentation

----------

